# Comptes iTunes pirates



## anagram (15 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

A chaque fois que je me connecte à mon compte iCloud sur l’un de mes appareils après une réinitialisation, par exemple, je suis invité à introduire le mot de passe d’identifiants iTunes que je n’ai jamais encodé et qui en toute vraisemblance ont été ajoutés un programme malveillant, un exemple :







Existe-t-il un moyen de les supprimer définitivement ?

Merci beaucoup,


----------



## r e m y (15 Mars 2018)

Aucune app n'aurait été ajoutée en ayant été téléchargée par ces identifiants?


----------



## anagram (15 Mars 2018)

Quand je consulte la liste d’apps achetées et/ou téléchargées dans l’App store, je n’en vois aucune que je n’aurais téléchargée moi-même, 

Devrais-je consulter une autre liste ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Mars 2018)

Si vous consultez cette liste sur votre compte AppStore, forcément il n'y a que celles que vous avez téléchargé avec votre compte. 

Ce sont les apps installées sur l'iPhone qu'il faut passer en revue je pense. (Ça peut aussi être des sonnerie peut-être...)


----------



## anagram (16 Mars 2018)

Non, je n’ai jamais constaté une installation sauvage d’app :/


----------



## r e m y (16 Mars 2018)

Dans Reglages en faisant défiler la liste des applications, tu n'en vois aucune que tu n'aurais pas téléchargée depuis ton identifiant AppStore?

As-tu ajouté des sonneries gratuites?
Ou des musiques d'origine "douteuses"?
(Quand je tape ces adresses e-mail dans Google, les 2 me renvoient vers des sites permettant de télécharger des titres des PinkFloyd)


----------



## les_innommables66 (16 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Comment as-tu acheté ton iPhone / tes appareils ?

Si l'un d'eux a été utilisé auparavant, il est possible qu'il reste des "traces" qui conduisent l'appareil à demander une identification ?

Autre possibilité: tu aurais pu prêter l'un des tes appareils à quelqu'un qui se serait connecté avec son compte iCloud à l'une des fonctions, aurait téléchargé quelque chose...

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## anagram (16 Mars 2018)

De toutes les options évoquées des musiques d’origine « douteuse » me semble être la bonne, 

Car le problème est survenu pour la première fois avant que je n’achète un iPhone 7 d’occasion, 

Existe-t-il un moyen de supprimer ces comptes pirates via iTunes, ou bien directement dans l’iCloud au moyen d’une application?


----------



## r e m y (16 Mars 2018)

Il faut trouver les fichiers de musique susceptibles d'être associés à ce 2 comptes iTunesStore et les supprimer. 

Sur Mac dans iTunes il faut faire un cmd-i sur une musique et cliquer l'onglet "fichier" du panneau d'information. 
Dans cet onglet on doit voir "acheté par" suivi du nom de l'acheteur et son e-mail. 

C'est le seul moyen de retrouver ces musiques venant à l'origine de ordv93818 ou de zipolite57


----------

